# PAM problems?



## avd (May 22, 2014)

I'm sure someone will come up with an answer for this. I have this FreeBSD 5.4 installed with approximately 3000 users. I had a power outage and after a fsck() it does not recognizes about 500 users anymore.

I manage to enter as root in the console and every attempt to execute:

`id someuser` issues 
	
	



```
id: someuser: no such user
```
`su someuser` issues 
	
	



```
su: unknown login: someuser
```

All users are in the /etc/passwd and /etc/master.passwd but only the first 2591 users are recognized, users from 2591 to 3000 are not recognized as valid.

Is there a method to diagnose this problem?


----------



## junovitch@ (May 23, 2014)

Oh wow. I really hope a host that old is not touching the internet. You won't get much support using such an outdated version. Are the /etc/passwd and /etc/master.passwd all valid? If they are maybe the database copy in /etc/pwd.db and /etc/spwd.db got corrupted. Maybe `cap_mkdb /etc/passwd` and `cap_mkdb /etc/master.passwd` would help.


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2014)

FreeBSD 5.4 is seriously outdated and not supported any more. It's support ended in October 2006. Upgrade to a supported version please.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

